# Any of you guys heard DD+ or TrueHD?



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

What did you think? Noticeable difference compared to a stardard digital audio? If so, please list the setup from the hd/bluray/ps3 to type of receiver the input went to, if you can.

I'm trying to decide if it's worth getting an HD audio capable receiver. Makes it even harder to justify since not all HD DVD's have any HD audio at all.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't because my current receiver can't decode it I don't think.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

It's definitely noticeable but not a huge difference. It's just a bit....clearer. For the record, I suck at describing sound. lol

ps3, onkyo HDMI receiver via HDMI connection.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

DD+ and TrueHD are different. DD+ isn't all too different from Dolby Digital, just a down mixed version of the TrueHD mix on blue-ray/hd-dvd. 

DTS HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD are noticeably different however. Both REQUIRE HDMI to transmit the signal, and a receiver able to decode them. The reason they sound better is because they offer fully uncompressed PCM signals from the player to the receiver for each channel. No compression = hotness.


----------

